# Apple Watch series 2 with GPS



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Any thoughts on the revamp of the Apple Watch to include water resistance and GPS?

I know it's not going to do one thing perfectly (other than tell time) but I have a lot of different interests and I need a versatile platform for cycling, golf, swimming, running and whatever else I decide to get into. I can't buy a separate gps/computer for each specific sport.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm sure apps and mounts will be coming out for it right away so that it will do the same thing as simpler computers like the Edge 20. 

Although, without ant+ support, I don't see the cycling computer going the way of the dodo just yet.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll most likely pickup the base, bigger iWatch series 2. I'm intrigued by its features and I feel like it may make things easier for me than always reaching for me phone. 

I also like the airpods as well.. probably get a set of those.

And my annual upgrade is this month so - I'll be getting the i7 plus in 128gb version (got the 16gb last year - what a huge mistake)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

meh. Like previous iterations, I doubt it'll even do activity recording very well.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I'm ordering one up so we shall see. I feel that with the addition of gps, it should perform to the standards of a garmin watch and that's really all I can hope for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jacobray said:


> I feel that with the addition of gps, it should perform to the standards of a garmin watch and that's really all I can hope for.


Don't get your hopes up. There's more to reliable activity tracking than simply a GPS chip. The antenna matters, and the quality of the data post-processing matters.

Of those things, it's the antenna I have strong doubts about the Apple watch for. Even Apple phones have terrible GPS reception (when you remove cell towers from the equation, you see what they're really made for, and that's urban navigation) compared to a great many devices on the market.

There is a reason that there is still a market for dedicated GPS devices.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Any updates on this? I'm looking at a gps/hr watch for riding and running and have been considering the series 2 as one of the options. Curious if anybody has an update on it for mtb.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like it for strava, BUT it does not work as a standalone with any 3rd party apps yet (only Apple's workout app works without the phone). So the gps chip is all but useless until the apps are updated to not need your phone, too. As of now, it's still basically just an extension of your phone like it was before. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacobray said:


> As of now, it's still basically just an extension of your phone like it was before.


Thanks for the info
That's a bit of a bummer. Wonder what apps might be upgraded to use internal chip in future...


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Apparently strava will be releasing there update soon.

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/203330070-Apple-Watch-Series-2-

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I dunno, that's a lot of money to hanging off your wrist while mountain biking. Seems like a fragile setup too, with a large touch screen.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought the Series 2 Nike version for my Son for Christmas. So far he's taken it Mtn biking, road biking swimming in a pool and surfing in the ocean. No problems at all. He runs Strava on it and it works fine as well. We played with the "swim"app the other day and that seemed to work as well recording laps, etc.
I got him a 2 year Apple care plan. It covers the watch for ANY damage. If anything happens it's a $30 deductible to get a replacement. That puts me a bit more at ease when he is ridding/racing with it etc! It does not cover loss though.
He and we are very happy with it. Now my Wife wants one


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I see the Abvio Cyclemeter app I uses has watch support. Watch aside, I've been really pleased with that app. You don't have to give the whole world your data and it works for several activities.

https://abvio.com/applewatch/

My real concerns or questions:

1. I would like to know how the heart rate monitor works when MTB riding bounces the wrist so much even if you have suspension.
2. As a trail builder I wonder if GPS in watch an phone will together make more accurate maps or tracks.

Thx.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Update: My wife and I are very happy with hers 'n his Series 2 Apple Watch. The HRM has been good. We like the watches on their own and with the Abvio "Elite" app upgrade. This is the first time I've bought any sports watch, HRM or sports quantifier and kept using it. The premium price is not such a big deal when combined with all the other software utility. It's as good a tool for my day job as it is for sports. The physical design works for semi-dress white collar work just as well as it does for sports or a swim.

To answer my earlier post, my wife and I find our sports tracks (bike rides, hikes) are more accurate than when we just carried our phones.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

The one thing I would like to utilize for purchasing this watch is being able to answer the phone while I'm on the bike. Instead of now having to stop, pull over, take my Camelbak off and dig out my IPhone. And most times missing the call due to how long that takes. Decision, decision.


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in the market for an Apple Watch 2 and am curious if anyone has any feedback on using Strava since their update?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

OldManBiker said:


> The one thing I would like to utilize for purchasing this watch is being able to answer the phone while I'm on the bike. Instead of now having to stop, pull over, take my Camelbak off and dig out my IPhone. And most times missing the call due to how long that takes. Decision, decision.


That remote aspect was not a feature I considered pror to owning the watch and one I've really appreciated. Same for it controlling music and podcasts.

With the honeymoon over, I can say for sure that my wife and I are really happy with our purchases. This includes choosing the 2 and bigger size.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

tonyvt said:


> I'm in the market for an Apple Watch 2 and am curious if anyone has any feedback on using Strava since their update?


It works well from what I have seen. Just start the ride from the watch and go ride. I usually turn off Bluetooth on my phone to disconnect the two devices before riding, just in case it tries to use the gps on the nearby phone that I will be leaving at home instead of the watch. I don't know if it will automatically transfer to the watch when it leaves range of the phone or not.

Heart rate is also tracked into Strava also which is nice.

As to accuracy I have no idea. Since Strava does a bit of post work it could help smooth over any inconsistencies it has. I haven't used it enough to see if my current results are any different from my previous results.

I tend to use it on shorter after work rides that are a bit more mild than a weekend ride. It is an expensive piece of technology that I use for more than just riding though so I'm not sure if I will consistently use it on rides in case I damage it. All it will take is one fall or one unfortunately placed boulder and the screen will be trashed.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

offroadcmpr said:


> It works well from what I have seen. Just start the ride from the watch and go ride. I usually turn off Bluetooth on my phone to disconnect the two devices before riding, just in case it tries to use the gps on the nearby phone that I will be leaving at home instead of the watch. I don't know if it will automatically transfer to the watch when it leaves range of the phone or not.
> 
> Heart rate is also tracked into Strava also which is nice.
> 
> ...


My son and wife had problems with health and activity data sync or updates when they turned the radio of and on vs just leave the phone.

Your watch will have more battery life if it shares the work with phone.


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

offroadcmpr said:


> It works well from what I have seen. Just start the ride from the watch and go ride. I usually turn off Bluetooth on my phone to disconnect the two devices before riding, just in case it tries to use the gps on the nearby phone that I will be leaving at home instead of the watch. I don't know if it will automatically transfer to the watch when it leaves range of the phone or not.
> 
> Heart rate is also tracked into Strava also which is nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for following up. All of this insight is very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

FWIW: More and more I appreciate choosing the Apple Watch and Series 2. I see I stick with it compared to associates who made other choices at the same time. Lately I like the occasional use without phone and I like it answering calls if I take a ride in work hours. No more grabbing phone or checking voice mail.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a series 1... works great so long as you have your phone. Water resistance seems to be just fine in the shower, rain, etc. The watch has proven very durable.
Since no one has mentioned it, some of the best features for training are the ability to track sleep and recovery. I'm using AutoSleep and HeartWatch.

I have zero remorse for picking the 1 over the 2 series.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

bitflogger said:


> My son and wife had problems with health and activity data sync or updates when they turned the radio of and on vs just leave the phone.
> 
> Your watch will have more battery life if it shares the work with phone.


For whatever reason I haven't had any sync issues. I imagine the phone gps is more accurate and so when the devices are paired it relies more on the phone than on the watch.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

offroadcmpr said:


> For whatever reason I haven't had any sync issues. I imagine the phone gps is more accurate and so when the devices are paired it relies more on the phone than on the watch.


I haven't seen the phone more accurate as much as having far more battery reserves. The maps drawn by phone or watch only for a same course look the same.


----------

